# Clarke Chapman & Co. Windlass Book



## ianscales (May 17, 2006)

I have uploaded to Flickr some pages (and a sample here too) from a small book published in the 1920s or 30s, in the hope someone can tell me more about it.

The book is, I am fairly sure, by Clarke Chapman & Co. of Gateshead-on-Tyne. It is a parts and maintenance guide for their horizontal pattern steam deck windlass. It has parts diagrams on the right-hand pages, and parts schedules on the left-hand pages. I was sent a few photocopied pages by a gent who said he did not know where they were from, or anything more about them. 

All that I have, I have uploaded to Flickr at http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157628351292029/

One or two of the photocopies I was sent had slivers of the left-hand page parts schedules, that's why I know the parts schedules existed. The format of the book, a rectangular format probably 7.75" x 4.75", follows the format of CCCo's 1912 "Winch Book". That's why I think it was by Clarke Chapman & Co. and was quite likely called "Windlass Book". The Tyne and Wear Archive Service, who hold the CCCo archive, say they don't have it. 

So that's all I know. I would really love to see more. If any of you know anything, whether now or stumble upon this in some years to come, do post a reply here or on my Flickr set.


----------

